# Rosemary Herb



## snazer (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi there,

Just wondering, is rosemary leaves safe for hedgehogs.

He seems to be fond of the smell and tempted to chomp on my fingers a couple of times


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Rosemary (like other herbs) might be safe in something like cat food, where it's a very small amount proportionally, but I've been leery about giving just plain herbs to hedgehogs since HedgeMom's post about them - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7326&p=61534&hilit=herbs#p61534 They do get attracted to the smell of herbs though, because it tends to be so strong.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A bite or two, like if you offer a leaf for him to anoint with, is totally safe - just don't let him eat them in large quantities (like more than one leaf). Rosemary is technically non-toxic but different herbs have different oils and other ingredients that can irritate the GI tract and cause other more serious issues if they are eaten in significant amounts.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Ditto to what LG said. Rosemary in particular doesn't have any medicinal effects that you'd be risking with overdose. The thread Lilysmommy linked to gives a good idea why to be cautious and well-informed with giving herbs, and for the reasons LG said, they shouldn't be given in more than a small amount, but not every herb is a potential problem like the ones listed there. If you consider any others, just make a point of looking at the medicinal properties and use your best judgment.


----------

